# Transfers are coming out spotty?



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

So I ordered some transfers from (x: company name here) and they look awesome! *However, every 3rd or 4th shirt I print on, the transfer comes out looking spotty. Almost like there are tiny-tiny-tiny specks of the transfer that won't adhere to the fabric.* Obviously that lowers the value of the product and in turn makes me reluctant to sell it, as it would give my brand a bad-rep. Is this a Heat Press problem? A fabric problem? Or a plastisol transfer problem? I didn't want to post the name of the company because I didn't want to cause any problems. I've ordered from them before and the same issue came up.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Andy. The only thing that I can think of it that the temperature of the heating element is decreasing and you are not allowing time for it to recover. Just a guess.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I had this problem with transfers from a certain company before. I didn't sell any of the shirts either..I have used all the transfers for family gifts, because some peeled off or did'nt apply correctly and some were just fine. I used the recommended pressure and heat, but still had problems with the transfers.


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

kblack said:


> I had this problem with transfers from a certain company before. I didn't sell any of the shirts either..I have used all the transfers for family gifts, because some peeled off or did'nt apply correctly and some were just fine. I used the recommended pressure and heat, but still had problems with the transfers.


That's exactly what I've had happen. They recommend 375-400, so I put it in the middle right at about 388. The first transfer comes out fine, Cool. So I put the 2nd shirt on the press and at this time the temp has decreased to 385 or so. I press the shirt for 10 to 12 seconds like the company recommends, but this time those specks appear. How could a 5 degree difference be that much of an issue? Blargh.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Very unusual. Have you contacted the supplier?


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like the company's selection of designs but have not ordered again.. I know of others that had good luck..but not me. 
I still use Transfers form other source, but go with custom layouts and change them to fit my use and order quantity needed. I have NO desire to get into screen printing, so it works for me.


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Very unusual. Have you contacted the supplier?


no, not yet as I thought it might be user error or something


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

UPDATE: I just emailed the company with the issue I've been having along with a picture of the finished product and what the plastisol transfer is doing to my shirts. Hopefully I hear back from them soon.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I ran into the same problem today. Called the company and got a guy on the phone who told me to turn my temperature down to 350 (they recommend 375-400). I turned the temp down and pressure up, transfers came out perfect.


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

wormil said:


> I ran into the same problem today. Called the company and got a guy on the phone who told me to turn my temperature down to 350 (they recommend 375-400). I turned the temp down and pressure up, transfers came out perfect.


Were you getting specks of missing plastisol transfer, like this:


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, exactly like that. 

He told me 375 is just way too hot for white ink, which makes me wonder why they recommend 375+. I turned my press down to 350, which is actually about 355 as my press was running hot today.


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

That gives me hope but at the same time makes me extremely frustrated, as i've wasted potential inventory because of a slight temperature difference. bummer.


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

So I just heard back from the company and they told me to turn the temp down to 370 and make sure the pressure is up high enough. Then press it for about 10 seconds.

UPDATE: The pressure check and temperature drop seemed to help 100%. Every white transfer is coming out perfect.


----------

